# Obama will not use the word genocide in statement today



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Obama will not use the word genocide in statement today *

_latimes.com -_ On the day that begun the genocide of Armenians in Turkey in 1915, Obama will not use the word genocide in his statement. Yet again we have a president refusing to back up his promises on finally declaring this what it is- one of the worst genocides in human history. So much for change.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Of course he won't use the word genocide because it was HIS people (muslims) who caused it. *

*Life under Ottoman rule*
In the Ottoman Empire, in accordance with the Muslim _dhimmi_ system, Armenians, as Christians, were guaranteed limited freedoms (such as the right to worship), but were treated as second-class citizens. Christians and Jews were not considered equals to Muslims testimony against Muslims by Christians and Jews was inadmissible in courts of law. They were forbidden to carry weapons or ride atop horses, their houses could not overlook those of Muslims, and their religious practices would have to defer to those of Muslims, in addition to various other legal limitations. Violation of these statutes could result in punishments ranging from the levying of fines to execution.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I've got a word to use for Obama. Never mind, I use that one every day.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Would not want to offend those who he sides with. Does he?


----------

